# Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe schon nach anderen Threads wegen meines Problemes gesucht aber leider nix gefunden. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen...
Wenn ich an meinem Notebook die Kopfhörer einstöpsel, kommt der Sound jetzt aus den Hörern und aus den Lautsprechern des Notebooks. Sollte es nicht so sein, dass die Lautsprecher dann stumm sind? 
Ich habe Realtek onboard Sound und auch den neuesten Treiber. Und in der Systemsteuerung kann ich auch nichts finden, welches das Problem behebt!
Habt ihr da nen Tipp für mich?

Vielen Dank schonmal

oetzi


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

hab auch einen realtek, bei mir gehen die boxne dann aus, und ich finde leider nix... vlt. erscheint ja erst ein menüpunkt, sobald kopfhörer drinstecken?


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Hast du in den Lautsprechereigenschaften unter Windows ggf. 2 ausgabegeräte? Wenn ja, aktivieren mal eins.


----------



## exa (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

das kann man im realtek treiber einstellen... bin grad nicht zuhause son mist, ssonst könnt ich nachschauen...


----------



## Jami (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei Realtek ist, aber bei den X-fi´s gibts in der Treiberkonsole eine einstellung "Automatische Kopfhörer-Erkennung". ISt die Aktiviert, deaktiviert er die Boxen wenn ein Kopfhörer eingesteckt wird. (Also nur beim frontpanel-Anschluss). 
Schau doch mal ob es in den Realtek-Treibern eine ähnliche Option gibt. Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht dazu ein..


----------



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Hast du in den Lautsprechereigenschaften unter Windows ggf. 2 ausgabegeräte? Wenn ja, aktivieren mal eins.



Also ich habe, falls ich das jetzt richtig sehe, 2 Ausgabegeräte, und zwar "Lautsprecher" und "Realtek Digital Output".
Im "normalen" Zustand sitzt der Haken bei den Lautsprechern. Wenn ich jetzt das Häkchen zum anderen setzte, also als Standard einstelle gibt es garkeinen Sound mehr.

oetzi


----------



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*



oetzi schrieb:


> Also ich habe, falls ich das jetzt richtig sehe, 2 Ausgabegeräte, und zwar "Lautsprecher" und "Realtek Digital Output".
> Im "normalen" Zustand sitzt der Haken bei den Lautsprechern. Wenn ich jetzt das Häkchen zum anderen setzte, also als Standard einstelle gibt es garkeinen Sound mehr.
> 
> oetzi




Oh kacke, jetzt habe ich die beide in deren Eigenschaften deaktiviert und nu ist alles futsch. 
jetzt habe ich garkeinen Sound mehr, wie bekomme ich die denn wieder?
Also jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch!

oetzi


----------



## utacat (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Also bei mir im Realttek HD Audio Manager ist ein Menüpunkt Audio E/A. Wenn ich das öffne sind dort erstmal die gesamten Anschlussmöglichkeit.
Lade mal die Anhänge dazu hoch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist allerdings ein PC. Schau mal, ob es bei dir auch so einen "Schraubenschlüssel oder Knochen" oben gibt.
MfG utacat


----------



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*



utacat schrieb:


> Also bei mir im Realttek HD Audio Manager ist ein Menüpunkt Audio E/A. Wenn ich das öffne sind dort erstmal die gesamten Anschlussmöglichkeit.
> 
> Ist allerdings ein PC. Schau mal, ob es bei dir auch so einen "Schraubenschlüssel oder Knochen" oben gibt.
> MfG utacat



mmh, alo ich komme, dadurch dass ich die Ausgabegeräte deaktiviert habe glaube ich,  nicht mehr an den Realtek Audio Manager ran.

Und wenn ich jetzt unten rechts in der Taskleiste mit der Maus über den Lautsprecher gehe, sagt der mir ich habe keine Audioausgabegeräte installiert...

oetzi


----------



## utacat (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Versuch mal über: 
-Arbeitplatz
-Eigenschaften
-Hardware- Gerätemanager
S.Anhang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Geräte wieder aktivieren kannst.

MfG utacat


----------



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

So, Entwarnung!
Der Sound ist wieder da. Hab über die Herstellersite den Realtek Treiber neu installiert und jetzt hab ich wieder Sound.
UND DAS KOMISCHE:
Jetzt funktioniert es auch mit dem Umschalten der Lautsprecher auf Kopfhörer!?!?
Jetzt leuchtet bei mir aus der Kopfhörerbuchse auch rotes Licht, das hat es vorher nicht getan.
und

@utacat

wenn ich den Gerätemanager öffne habe ich nur den Eintrag "High Definition Audio Gerät" unter 2Audio,- Video- und Gamecontroller".
Sonst leider nix. Sollte da nicht auch was von Realtek stehen so wie bei dir?
Ich würde gern ein Bild davon zeigen, weiß aber nicht wie´s geht.

oetzi


----------



## utacat (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Ich machs mit Snagit.
Gabs kostenlos bei PCGH.Snagit: Kostenlose Vollversion jetzt downloaden -
Hier der Link, weiss aber nicht obs noch kostenlos geht.
MfG utacat


----------



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Ja, ist immer noch kostenlos. Allerdings nicht die aktuelle Version "8.irgendwas" sondern "7.soundso"!
Hab´s gleich gesaugt und probier da jetzt mal ein bisschen mit rum.
Danke!
oetzi


----------



## utacat (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lautsprecher funktionieren trotz eingestöpselter Kopfhörer*

Bitte schön und viel Spass beim Testen.
MfG utacat


----------

